# tiny i.c. by putputman



## dethrow55 (Oct 23, 2020)

hello all been looking for a set of drawings for the air cooled tiny , found the original drawings by putputman . thanks


----------



## dethrow55 (Oct 23, 2020)

hello all found what i was looking for. these are additional drawings for air cooled tiny witch go along with putputmans original drawings .


----------

